# NIE Woes Barcelona



## Ariane (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, I have a NIE - been living here for 10 years - but I cannot find it (not stolen) and I also, for tax rebate purposes, need to get one for my 14 year old daughter.

So far so good. Went online to make appointment at the official site (won't let me post link but I can confirm it)

And was assigned one at C/Murcia. However, when there they told me that they did not do that there, they could not say where it could be done and had to make another appointment online. Which again brings up c/Murcia 47.

So....what to do? Any advice? Need this very soon or else I lose my tax rebate.

Basically I need: Replacement NIE for the one I can't find for me - New NIE for my 14 year old daughter.

Help!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ariane said:


> Hi, I have a NIE - been living here for 10 years - but I cannot find it (not stolen) and I also, for tax rebate purposes, need to get one for my 14 year old daughter.
> 
> So far so good. Went online to make appointment at the official site (won't let me post link but I can confirm it)
> 
> ...


:welcome:

are you sure you only need to get a NIE? Maybe that's the issue

perhaps they issue NIEs at that address, but since you live here you & your daughter need resident registration certificates/cards & they don't do them there?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> are you sure you only need to get a NIE? Maybe that's the issue
> 
> perhaps they issue NIEs at that address, but since you live here you & your daughter need resident registration certificates/cards & they don't do them there?


My thoughts exactly.

Why do you need a 'new' NIE? - the number lasts for life. Why not simply quote the number (if you still know what it is). Do you have a resident bank account or a non-resident one?

Your daughter will almost certainly need the green 'residencia' which will have an NIE on it.


----------



## Ariane (Jun 17, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> are you sure you only need to get a NIE? Maybe that's the issue
> 
> perhaps they issue NIEs at that address, but since you live here you & your daughter need resident registration certificates/cards & they don't do them there?


No...it's just a NIE - we have personally but it's lost. Daughter needs a new one as she just turned 14. 

Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## Ariane (Jun 17, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Why do you need a 'new' NIE? - the number lasts for life. Why not simply quote the number (if you still know what it is). Do you have a resident bank account or a non-resident one?
> 
> Your daughter will almost certainly need the green 'residencia' which will have an NIE on it.


Well, for one purpose (invoicing a client) we apparently need the actual copy of the NIE - not enough (for them) to send the number or copy, they claim.

Re daughter she does not have NIE and has not needed one so far on all our tax rebates but now she is 14 she does need one apparently.

Apparently also someone told me she needs her birth certificate translated for this in order to get one... is this true? Does anyone know how much that would cost?

Any other ideas...seem stumped here...it can't be this hard can it surely?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Is it the green resident's certificate which states your NIE, that you've lost by any chance?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ariane said:


> No...it's just a NIE - we have personally but it's lost. Daughter needs a new one as she just turned 14.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!!!


yes she does need a NIE - but in fact needs to be registered as resident, as do you

as Pesky Wesky said - what colour was your 'NIE'?

& yes, it's highly likely that you will need to have her birth cert officially translated &/or apostilled - I had to get my daughters' done in 2012 for something - even though they had been accepted previously for years!

apparently in April 2012 they changed the rules...


----------



## Ariane (Jun 17, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is it the green resident's certificate which states your NIE, that you've lost by any chance?


No...it was the official NIE A4 document they give you.


----------



## Ariane (Jun 17, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes she does need a NIE - but in fact needs to be registered as resident, as do you
> 
> as Pesky Wesky said - what colour was your 'NIE'?
> 
> ...


I don't think it was green - this is from about 6 or 7 years ago it was issued. Was white iirc. 

Bad news re the apostille - do you remember how much it was?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't know 'cos I've never had an A4 NIE, and now I just have my resident's certificate which states the NIE, but surely if you have a resident's certificate that will be accepted, won't it? That's what I use, in fact that's what is demanded from me for my tax declation and self employment papers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ariane said:


> I don't think it was green - this is from about 6 or 7 years ago it was issued. Was white iirc.
> 
> Bad news re the apostille - do you remember how much it was?


that's an old NIE then - you should still register as resident yourself - it's been a requirement since 2006

I can't remember how much it was offhand for the apostille - but there's a link in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I Googled NIE Barcelona and this address came up in the answers
C/Rambla de Guipúscoa 74


----------



## Ariane (Jun 17, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> that's an old NIE then - you should still register as resident yourself - it's been a requirement since 2006
> 
> I can't remember how much it was offhand for the apostille - but there's a link in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


Yeah, we're registered. It's the original NIE and the NIE for my daughter that is the problem... will miss the tax rebate deadline with the beauracratic hoops - every office and contact saying something different.

Thanks for the info...could not find a translation/apostille service in the links there but will keep looking.

If anyone knows where I can find one let me know!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ariane said:


> Yeah, we're registered. It's the original NIE and the NIE for my daughter that is the problem... will miss the tax rebate deadline with the beauracratic hoops - every office and contact saying something different.
> 
> Thanks for the info...could not find a translation/apostille service in the links there but will keep looking.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can find one let me know!!


well if you're registered & have a green resident cert that has your NIE on it & replaces the original white NIE cert so you don't need a new one


there's a link for the official UK apostille service at post # 27 on the FAQs thread I gave you the link to

and at post # 14 there's a link to the British Consulate - they have a list of official translators - though you should be able to find one locally easily enough


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> well if you're registered & have a green resident cert that has your NIE on it & replaces the original white NIE cert so you don't need a new one
> 
> 
> there's a link for the official UK apostille service at post # 27 on the FAQs thread I gave you the link to
> ...


This is what I was referring to in an earlier post. As a resident you need a resident's certificate and that certificate is an official NIE document. Your daughter should have one too, so there shouldn't be a problem with the old NIE cert being lost.

As for the apostille, again if you Google apostille Barcelona the info comes up


----------

